# AMA Rescue has been busy



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I know some of you follow us on Facebook, but wanted to share some of the
Dogs that have been rescued in the past months.We rescued 9 from a Texas BYB, that contacted NCMR because the dogs were going to be confiscated. NCMR contacted us and we were able to work out transport to get them and bring back to California. It was a costly project, but the dogs are all young and healthy, so lucky to get them out and Thanks to NCMR for contacting us. The Texas 9 as we call them , consisted of 
3 puppies, 1 young female and the rest young males. All but the puppies have been spayed and neutered. Two of the males were adopted in Texas and the rest are in So. California in different foster homes, ready for adoption now.
Here are some pictures:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

So glad they made it to Southern California -- safe and sound. It's always wonderful when our Rescue Groups can work together. I know that NCMR just took in 6 yesterday from Southern Indiana. It just seems like it never stops. I know I wish I could do more and I think most of us feel that way.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Lynn, Its an unending job, but I do think there is a small light at the end of the tunnel. We are getting many more owner surrenders. So people are learning to contact rescues instead of dumping in the shelters. Now if only the puppymills could be put out of business.


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

For those of you who aren't on Facebook, I encourage you to do so. The video of the Texas rescue is awesome.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So happy those little sweethearts are safe now. Well done!


----------

